# Tire Preventitive Maintenance



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

We are new to Rving and have a lot of questions that come up and need some anwers from experienced Rvers. We store our trailer in a secure rough gravel lot. I read somewhere that it is best to drive the wheels on 2" x 6" for long term storage ie: over the Canadian winter. Any input on this? It sounds reasonable to me as the gravel would put indentations in the rubber. I am also curious about putting something over the tires to keep the sun off? Thanks for your input.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't speak to the technical aspects of the affect on the rubber but when I used to park my trailer on a grass lot I always put 2x's under the tires. Also always put tire covers on during the winter. Probably should do so in the summer between trips too but I'm lazy.....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

2x's and covers for the tires is always a good idea for the long winter.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess it depends on the gravel type but a 2x6 will not hurt anything that is for sure. Covering is also good but it is MOST important to maintain correct tire inflation.

Pump them up to MAX before storage.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I guess it depends on the gravel type but a 2x6 will not hurt anything that is for sure. Covering is also good but it is MOST important to maintain correct tire inflation.
> 
> Pump them up to MAX before storage.


X2. This is all good advice.

My local tire guy says that insulating the tires from the ground, concrete, and gravel will help prevent leaching of oils from the tire to those surfaces. Wood will insulate the tires well.

Covering the tires is recommended year-round. The sun's UV rays will break down the rubber and speed up dry-rot (cracking in the sidewalls, especially).

And keeping them inflated to Max Cold PSI (as indicated on the sidewall) is also important. If the sidewalls bulge out due to underinflation, they can become weak and/or cracked, which lowers their load-carrying capacity.

In short, I keep my tires inflated properly and covered all year round, and I put them up on 2X6 boards for a long winter's nap. I have had Duro tires on three trailers and have never had any problems with any of the tires. Perhaps I'm just lucky, but I like to think that it is due to my diligence in tire care.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I've read here about the leaching of oils from the tires on concrete and plan to put something under my tires this winter. I curious if the orange, "lego", leveling blocks will be OK to use for this or if something smoother would be better for the tires to rest on for several months.

Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I have always heard it best to get your tires off the ground, although we never did it with our pop-up and never had any problems. Now, tire-covering, I like that idea - can they be covered with anything waterproof or is it best with covers? Also, tire pressure - how often do you check it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll roll mine up on some wood for the long wet winter for sure.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> I have always heard it best to get your tires off the ground, although we never did it with our pop-up and never had any problems. Now, tire-covering, I like that idea - can they be covered with anything waterproof or is it best with covers? Also, tire pressure - how often do you check it?


I got a pair of RV tire covers from Camping World. They are countoured to fit the tires and have elastic built in to help them hug the tires. One piece covers both tires on one side. I bought some of the Bungee Ball cords from Wally World and use them through the grommets on the covers to attach them to the leaf springs behind the wheels so that the wind won't blow them away through the winter.

Mike


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> I've read here about the leaching of oils from the tires on concrete and plan to put something under my tires this winter. I curious if the orange, "lego", leveling blocks will be OK to use for this or if something smoother would be better for the tires to rest on for several months.
> 
> Brad


the Lynx brand levelers will start to sink into the ground, if you are on grass/dirt...and can start to bend a bit if left under the tire for extended periods.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I have always heard it best to get your tires off the ground, although we never did it with our pop-up and never had any problems. Now, tire-covering, I like that idea - can they be covered with anything waterproof or is it best with covers? Also, tire pressure - how often do you check it?


They do sell UV sunblock liquid that you paint on the tires. I did that on my first set. After a blowout, I switched to tire covers (I'm not blaming UV necessarily, but better safe than sorry).


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Scoutr2- Good call on the tire covers. I need to get some to protect our tires from the 20+ hrs of summer daylight up here in the land of the midnight sun.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

All excellent ideas, but there is one more thing that I suggest to help the tires last through the winter and that is to spray them with Aerospace 303 Protectant. This will help prevent the UV from drying out the tires and causing cracking. I have used it on my tires since I started RV'ing and never had a problem with any of my tires (knock on wood).


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

shimonts said:


> We are new to Rving and have a lot of questions that come up and need some anwers from experienced Rvers. We store our trailer in a secure rough gravel lot. I read somewhere that it is best to drive the wheels on 2" x 6" for long term storage ie: over the Canadian winter. Any input on this? It sounds reasonable to me as the gravel would put indentations in the rubber. I am also curious about putting something over the tires to keep the sun off? Thanks for your input.


When I put my OB up for the winter, I make sure the pressure is up to the max (about 50 pounds) and roll it up on 2 x 6's. I also get a spray bottle of wax for rubber and vinyl and spray the tires weekly or at least twice a month (even in the summer). I have had my tires for over two years now and have travelled over 8,000 miles and they still look brand new. People who have had problems with the Duro tires have had them inflated to 30 or 35 pounds. When they are underinflated, they cause heat buildup which causes the tire to self destruct. Keep them inflated to the highest cold temp rating, spray the tires with a spray wax for rubber and cover the tires when you roll them up on our 2 x 6's. You should get lots of miles and years out of them. 
Hope this works for ya.
Len


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

shimonts said:


> We are new to Rving and have a lot of questions that come up and need some anwers from experienced Rvers. We store our trailer in a secure rough gravel lot. I read somewhere that it is best to drive the wheels on 2" x 6" for long term storage ie: over the Canadian winter. Any input on this? It sounds reasonable to me as the gravel would put indentations in the rubber. I am also curious about putting something over the tires to keep the sun off? Thanks for your input.


When I put my OB up for the winter, I make sure the pressure is up to the max (about 50 pounds) and roll it up on 2 x 6's. I also get a spray bottle of wax for rubber and vinyl and spray the tires weekly or at least twice a month (even in the summer). I have had my tires for over two years now and have travelled over 8,000 miles and they still look brand new. People who have had problems with the Duro tires have had them inflated to 30 or 35 pounds. When they are underinflated, they cause heat buildup which causes the tire to self destruct. Keep them inflated to the highest cold temp rating, spray the tires with a spray wax for rubber and cover the tires when you roll them up on our 2 x 6's. You should get lots of miles and years out of them. 
Hope this works for ya.
Len


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

I have used the paint on uv sunblock also but never had a problem. After hearing about the blowout I think the tire covers will go on.


----------

